# Upgrades for a Giant Defy 5



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2013)

What would be the key upgrades be for this bike when the cash is spare ? Cycling has changed a lot since I owned a Raleigh banana so I don't really know where to look and what for .


----------



## jowwy (31 Jul 2013)

wheels, wheels and again wheels - but also tyres and tubes........then after that components and weight loss


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2013)

Ive swapped the tyres to gatorskins , what wheels do you recommend ? As for weight loss , is that me or the bike ? I have trouble getting over 9 stone fully clothed , dripping wet and full of beer .


----------



## Peteaud (31 Jul 2013)

[quote="Cuchilo, post: 2574746, member: 31431" I have trouble getting over 9 stone fully clothed , dripping wet and full of beer .[/quote]


----------



## jowwy (31 Jul 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> Ive swapped the tyres to gatorskins , what wheels do you recommend ? As for weight loss , is that me or the bike ? I have trouble getting over 9 stone fully clothed , dripping wet and full of beer .


Weight loss was for you, but only if needed amd it seems you dont

I would get some handbuilt wheels around he 2/300pound mark. Aftrr that maybe carbon forks as the dfy 5 has steel ones

Then its a minefield from there - or you could keep the defy aa a winter bike and get n+1


----------



## Cyclist33 (31 Jul 2013)

i found the stock giant wheels to be fine so have kept them on mine and left the better Fulcrum wheels elsewhere.

i would say contact points, oft overlooked but key to comfort and therefore enjoyment. go. to specialized concept store and get a saddle fitting. get some good pedals, either clip-in pedals or some solid platforms eg DMR v8s, and consider some quality bar tape, i think giant stores sell fizik tape but also specialized phat tape comes well regarded. 

i upgraded my defy 3 with an external chainset and a carbon fibre seatpost, cant really say i notice performance or comfort gains from either of these.

stu


----------



## Kies (31 Jul 2013)

I have the defy 1 2012 version. The stock wheels have covered 2000 miles approx, and I changed two tyres at 1200 miles. I would leave the bike pretty stock and look at a higher spec bike in a year or two depending on how much you use this one. Defy 5 would make an excellent winter bike with mudguards


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2013)

Pedals are next on the list I think . I just need to decide if I want the shoes or not .


----------



## HLaB (31 Jul 2013)

Generally tyres wear out first and they are one of the best upgrades IMO, its a no brainer and when the wheel wear out consider upgrading them.

I'm assuming you've already went clipless (you wont gain much, if anything going to a different system), if you haven't that should maybe be your first upgrade.


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2013)

I just took off the flimsy straps that came with the bike , trying to get my feet in those while working out the gears and staying upright on the thin tyres was causing traffic chaos


----------



## HLaB (31 Jul 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> I just took off the flimsy straps that came with the bike , trying to get my feet in those while working out the gears and staying upright on the thin tyres was causing traffic chaos


 Clipless (daft name btw) are much superior to straps (toe clips).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2013)

Personally I'd just ride the bike as it is until you _really_ need to change anything.

Only reasons I can think of changing anything is for greater reliability/durability, comfort or speed through reduced bike weight.

If the latter and you wish to improve your speed/endurance whatever I'd ride what you have until your performance gains look like they are plateauing - then have a think about options.

As for wheels, there's post after post on here re: better wheels. But before you buy maybe borrow some to see if you can notice any differences. Apparently my 32H Giant S-R2 wheels are 'not good' but they move in a circle which is good and apart from that have stayed dead true in 8 months of bashing my CX over pot-holed lanes, green roads, bridleways and fire trails, all with no spoke breakages. I had some RS30's on loan to try and they looked less than substantial to me (although they did look nice) and I didn't fancy them at all for rougher routes plus they make the most irritating 'whooshing' noise when on the move. My Giant wheels are virtually silent. Apart from the noise issue I noticed precisely zero difference in acceleration and rolling resistance. They felt exactly the same to me. However, maybe I am just insensitive!


----------



## vickster (31 Jul 2013)

Carbon fork


----------



## Berties (31 Jul 2013)

Tyres first the ones that come on a giant are made of butter,I had specific front and backs on my advanced lasted less than a month,I traded my wheels from new but that's not necessary ,just ride and change things as you feel the need


----------



## vickster (31 Jul 2013)

I did 2000+ miles on my Avail tyres, 1 fairy visit


----------



## the_mikey (31 Jul 2013)

The biggest easy to achieve improvements will come from a change of wheels and tyres, the cost of making any significant improvements to the rest of the components may be better saved and put towards a new bike.


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jul 2013)

Thanks for the input . I have already changed the tyres to continental gatorskin for puncture protection . Should I be looking at another tyre for my weekend use or are these tyres good ?
My normal use of the bike is to go to the allotment so the puncture protection is needed and bike shoes probably not the best kit for going in to feed the chickens ! The pedals seem easy enough to change over so I may get the DMR v8s recommended for the week and then when the cash is spare buy some clipless for the longer rides .
I know I shouldn't really be going to the allotment on the bike but I cant wait to take it out as soon as I wake up and as soon as I finish work .


----------



## Pedal Bob (1 Aug 2013)

Have you had the bike for long?


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Aug 2013)

About a month now so no . The bike is fine and I love it , its a new toy so chucking a few quid at it is fun . Just little things for now until I know what I want . Making a spec for hand made wheels is a bit beyond me


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Aug 2013)

Clipless pedals now fitted . I bought SPD-SL R540 and a pair of Shimano dynalast shoes in a fetching shiney black . I was dying to try them out last night but Id had a couple of pints and have never riden a bike clipless before so thought better of it  Im still not sure if this is a very good idea


----------



## vickster (2 Aug 2013)

Have them on loosest setting, practice in living room, then quiet roads. SPD-sl do not try to walk, especially shiny surfaces! You'll break your neck or at the least wear the cleats out!


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Aug 2013)

Ive already met the cross bar 
Im impressed with them already ! I couldn't believe how fast I got up to cruising speed and even that was a couple of mph over what I normally do . They also shaved 1min 12 secs off my 3 mile trip to feed the chickens . Im looking forward to going on a longer ride with them .


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Aug 2013)

Hmmmm they are starting to hurt my feet a bit . Maybe its best not to go for a long ride in them until they are broken in . Or go for a long ride and break them in but have hurty feet tonight


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Aug 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> They also shaved 1min 12 secs off my 3 mile trip to feed the chickens . Im looking forward to going on a longer ride with them .


 

What with the chickens


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Aug 2013)

My feet hurt !


----------



## Kies (3 Aug 2013)

I have bought some ergo (flat sections to place hands) dropped bars for my Defy 1. Will advise if they improve my times 
The Giant bars will go on the Triban or possibly cut them to make bull horns for the Sirrus ????


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Aug 2013)

Regarding wheels . What should I be looking for in a set of these ? I guess round ones would be a good idea  
I weigh about 9 stone and want them for speed . I do ride on the bad roads around here but can be careful .
What would you spec for some sexy wheels ?


----------



## HLaB (6 Aug 2013)

How much are you wanting to spend ? Planet X, Mavic Askiums and Fulcrums (forget which model) offer good upgrades and the market exponential increases; a friend just bought a pair of Zipp wheels for a bargain knockdown £1200


----------

